

Uncommon model for pricing, pay-as-you-use - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/117999832/an-uncommon-model-for-pricing-pay-as-you-use

======
dan_sim
I would also like to have your comments on the pay-as-you-go model for that
kind of service.

